# دورة cnc على احدث ماكينات التفريز 2010



## ali_elsherbiny (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
تقدم شركة المصرية الدنمركية​ 
دورة cnc mill
بكنترول shopmill​ 


الاهداف : 

تنمية المفاهيم الاساسية المتعلقة بنظام التحكم الرقمى بالحاسب الالى​
مقارنة الفرق بين الماكينات التقليدية و ماكينات cnc​
رفع مستوى اداء الفنيين ومهندسين العاملين على ماكينات التحكم الرقمى بالحاسب الالى​
تهدف هذه الدورة التدريبية الى تعريف المشاركين فيها بالجوانب المختلفة لماكينات التحكم الرقمى المختلفة​

المحتويات العلمية للدورة :

تاريخ و تطور ماكينات التشغيل التقليدية​
مقدمة عامة ماكينات التشغيل التقليدية​
مفهوم نظام التحكم الرقمى​
المكونات الاساسية لنظام التحكم الرقمى​
مميزات نظام التحكم الرقمى​
دراسة لغة البرمجة لماكينات cnc​
دراسة المحاور الصفرية فى ماكينات التحكم الرقمى​
ده لينك لمكونات الدورة وعدد ايام الدورة
http://www.4shared.com/document/cHr-57FY/course_description.html​ 
وده فديو توضيحى لكنترول الماكينة 
http://youtu.be/qJP47nnGKKU​ 
متطلبات الانضمام للدورة : 
اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية بنجاح​ 

للاستفسار عن الدورة :
[email protected]​


----------

